# Which Sci-Fi/Fantasy charactor do you act like.



## Justme (Apr 30, 2012)

I've posted this link on other boards and have had some surprising remarks on it. 

Which Fantasy/SciFi Character Are You?​
No matter what I do, I always come out as the same Character.









Princess Leia

A strong-willed herald of causes against injustice, you passionately strive to right the wrongs around you.

Somebody has to save our skins!

Leia is a character in the Star Wars universe. See her character entry at the Star Wars Databank for more information.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 30, 2012)

I got G'Kar.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2012)

Yoda, I am? Not, I think. 

Demand a recount, I do.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome, I'm Aragorn.  That was unexpected.


----------



## Hans (Apr 30, 2012)

I am Data. No surprise to me.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm Galadriel!!!

Can't think why...


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm.... Data???


----------



## Christopher Wright (Apr 30, 2012)

Apparently I am Gandalf.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to be Mal from Firefly. I'm boycotting the test until that's my result


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 30, 2012)

Qui-Gonn Jinn.  Hell yes.


----------



## Ailith (Apr 30, 2012)

I got Elrond. 

Fun quiz. Also in other possible results... Watto? Prince Humperdinck? That would make me rethink my life.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm... _hot!_


But if you stare at my half-naked body, I'll wrap a chain around your neck and kill you even if you're ten times my weight.


----------



## Devor (Apr 30, 2012)

No kidding, I got Spock


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 2, 2012)

Aragorn, woohoo.


----------



## Jess A (May 4, 2012)

Galadriel (a LOTR elf lady)

"Possessing a rare combination of wisdom and humility, while serenely dominating your environment you selflessly use your powers to care for others.

Even the smallest person can change the course of the future."


----------

